# Anyone know how to remove Verizon Wireless on pulldown?



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

I searched around for the answer and only found it in one spot. Unfortunately the links were to megaupload....and yeah. So it hasn't been updated and I was wondering if anyone knows how or has links to the files needed to remove the Verizon Wireless banner on the pulldown. Not sure if it matters, but I am running aokp b20. Thanks.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

ROM Control > General UI > Custom Carrier Label


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

CZonin said:


> ROM Control > General UI > Custom Carrier Label


That is weird. I already did that and typed in google. It still said Verizon Wireless. Then I read your reply and so I went back to see if I missed something and it still said Google. I pulled down the top again just in case and there it was saying Google. not sure what just happened haha but thank you.


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

gunderwear said:


> That is weird. I already did that and typed in google. It still said Verizon Wireless. Then I read your reply and so I went back to see if I missed something and it still said Google. I pulled down the top again just in case and there it was saying Google. not sure what just happened haha but thank you.


did you try rebooting after? 
when you change carrier tags you usually have to reboot to see the change.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

You can also use Root Tools by JRummy16 in the Market (I think it costs like $2...?) to change it at any time to whatever you want. I know some ROMs the only way to revert it back is doing a data wipe.


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

CZonin said:


> ROM Control > General UI > Custom Carrier Label


You can use that or place the following file in /system/etc. Just change "BeADroid" to what ever you want it to read. Cheers








http://db.tt/QeKvpnmG

Flowing through the ether, courtesy of my AOKP powered GNex.


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

Forgot to add that this works on all rooted roms, and rooted stock. Here is a link to the thread on XDA where I got the file. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1407711

Flowing through the ether, courtesy of my AOKP powered GNex.


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is built in to AOKP. If you aren't running it, download JRummy's Root Tools

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

The manual way of editing it, should work on any AOSP ROM
http://d-h-o.us/home/?p=282


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

You could always get a decompiled eri.xml change Verizon Wireless to whatever you want, push to /data/system and that should work too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

BFirebird101 said:


> This is built in to AOKP. If you aren't running it, download JRummy's Root Tools
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I finally got it working on aokp. It was the reboot option. As for root tools though, it gave me a warning when I tried that it was only proven to work on x and x2. I still did it and all the sudden everything on my phone began to force close and I had to do a system restore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

